# Trying to understand memory/mobo combo



## Champ (Jun 10, 2010)

I was looking at motherboard on newegg and was looking at the memory standard.  What does the OC mean?

Memory Standard	|DDR3 2000(OC)/1800(OC)/1333
                        |Support for up to 2000 MHz SLI-Ready Memory with EPP


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 10, 2010)

OC means you will have to oc the bclck in order to get the ram to run that fast. with the 133mhz standard bclck you are limited to 1333mhz as a standard but with the higher ratios of 2:12 you wont have to oc that much


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2010)

what is bclck?  I probably know, but haven't heard that term.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2010)

Base Clock. Your CPU works like this:

Base clock is the speed of your motherboard.

Multiplier is how many times your CPU multiplies that to get its operating speed.

So,







133.4*10=1334MHz.

Your memory is also based off of your Base Clock, and it has its own multiplier, often called a Divider:






This memory is currently on the 4:20 divider.

133.4 * 20 / 4 = 667MHz.

Don't know why they call it 4:20 when you multiply by the 20 and divide by the 4, but that's how it goes.

There are maximums to CPU multipliers and memory dividers, depending on the CPU and Chipset, respectively. To clock higher, you have to raise your Base Clock, and everything else follows suit.

Hope this helped!


----------

